# Touchpad on ASUS ROG GL752VW



## gary (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi, 

I have recently installed FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE on my ASUS ROG GL752VW and I am still struggling a bit at configuring everything.

I have a touchpad (trackpad ?) on my PC, but this one doesn't work at all.

I am currently dual-booting between my new FreeBSD and an ArchLinux, on which the touchpad worked "out of the box". Regarding the logs on my ArchLinux : 


```
[    3.639190] elan_i2c i2c-ELAN1000:00: Elan Touchpad: Module ID: 0x0005, Firmware: 0x0004, Sample: 0x000d, IAP: 0x000e
[    3.641005] input: Elan Touchpad as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.1/i2c_designware.1/i2c-2/i2c-ELAN1000:00/input/input16
```

It looks like I have some kind of "Elantech" touchpad.

But on the FreeBSD nothing is working, not even a press on the pad or anything.

I already had put in  /etc/rc.conf :

```
moused_enable="YES"
```

So my external wired mouse is working great. But not the touchpad.

Considering this thread Thread synaptics-driver-not-loading-elantech-touchpad.59207  I tried to put in /boot/loader.conf  :
	
	



```
hw.psm.elantech_support="1"
```
 and after a reboot it was still not working.

I also tried to add the line 
	
	



```
hw.psm.synaptics_support="1"
```
 still in /boot/loader.conf.

I'm a bit lost because I don't see anything to help me fix this problem.

Maybe it's because of these following lines in `dmesg -a` :

```
Starting default mousedmoused: unable to open /dev/psm0: No such file or directory
.
```

Any thoughts?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2019)

Remove the `moused_enable` from rc.conf, it's for PS/2 mice only (which is why it's complaining about a missing  psm(4)).

It looks like your touchpad is connected through I2C. That's a bus normally used for things like temperature sensors and fan controls. But I've seen other laptops that had the touchpad connected in a similar fashion. Not sure how to enable that though.

Do things improve if you load smbus(4)?


----------



## gary (Aug 12, 2019)

Hi ! Thank you for your answer !



SirDice said:


> Remove the `moused_enable` from rc.conf, it's for PS/2 mice only (which is why it's complaining about a missing psm(4)).



done.



SirDice said:


> Do things improve if you load smbus(4)?



so in /boot/loader.conf I added these following lines :


```
iichid_load="YES"
acpi_iichid_load="YES"
ig4_load="YES"
```

and after a reboot, I ran these commands :


```
% doas kldload ichsmb
% doas kldload smb
% doas kldload smbus
```

The touchpad was still not working.

But some new "devices" appeard in pciconf :


```
% pciconf -lv                                                                                   ~
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:    class=0x060000 card=0x1d6d1043 chip=0x19108086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Registers'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x1d6d1043 chip=0x19018086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor PCIe Controller (x16)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
vgapci1@pci0:0:2:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x1d6d1043 chip=0x191b8086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'HD Graphics 530'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
none0@pci0:0:4:0:    class=0x118000 card=0x1d6d1043 chip=0x19038086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Thermal Subsystem'
    class      = dasp
xhci0@pci0:0:20:0:    class=0x0c0330 card=0x201f1043 chip=0xa12f8086 rev=0x31 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family USB 3.0 xHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
none1@pci0:0:20:2:    class=0x118000 card=0x1d6d1043 chip=0xa1318086 rev=0x31 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family Thermal Subsystem'
    class      = dasp
ig4iic_pci0@pci0:0:21:0:    class=0x118000 card=0x1d6d1043 chip=0xa1608086 rev=0x31 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family Serial IO I2C Controller'
    class      = dasp
ig4iic_pci1@pci0:0:21:1:    class=0x118000 card=0x1d6d1043 chip=0xa1618086 rev=0x31 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family Serial IO I2C Controller'
    class      = dasp
none2@pci0:0:22:0:    class=0x078000 card=0x1d6d1043 chip=0xa13a8086 rev=0x31 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller'
    class      = simple comms
ahci0@pci0:0:23:0:    class=0x010601 card=0x1d6d1043 chip=0xa1038086 rev=0x31 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'HM170/QM170 Chipset SATA Controller [AHCI Mode]'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
pcib2@pci0:0:28:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x1d6d1043 chip=0xa1128086 rev=0xf1 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:3:    class=0x060400 card=0x1d6d1043 chip=0xa1138086 rev=0xf1 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:    class=0x060100 card=0x1d6d1043 chip=0xa14e8086 rev=0x31 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'HM170 Chipset LPC/eSPI Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
none3@pci0:0:31:2:    class=0x058000 card=0x1d6d1043 chip=0xa1218086 rev=0x31 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family Power Management Controller'
    class      = memory
hdac0@pci0:0:31:3:    class=0x040300 card=0x1d6d1043 chip=0xa1708086 rev=0x31 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family HD Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
ichsmb0@pci0:0:31:4:    class=0x0c0500 card=0x1d6d1043 chip=0xa1238086 rev=0x31 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family SMBus'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:    class=0x030200 card=0x1d6d1043 chip=0x139b10de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'GM107M [GeForce GTX 960M]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = 3D
iwm0@pci0:2:0:0:    class=0x028000 card=0x00108086 chip=0x24f38086 rev=0x3a hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Wireless 8260'
    class      = network
none4@pci0:3:0:0:    class=0xff0000 card=0x202f1043 chip=0x528710ec rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8411B PCI Express Card Reader'
re0@pci0:3:0:1:    class=0x020000 card=0x200f1043 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```

But still any new "mouse".



SirDice said:


> It looks like your touchpad is connected through I2C




Yes so I tried to search on this topic instead & I think I found more related contents to my problem here, here and here. It seems that I am not the only one who experience this, and considering this topic, it seems that there is any support for my touchpad on FreeBSD for now (OpenBSD users seem to have imt driver available).

So yes I don't know if there is any solution on FreeBSD for now...


----------



## George (Aug 13, 2019)

I would try one of the xf86-input packages.. (e.g. evdev, or synaptics).
`pkg search input`


----------



## gary (Aug 13, 2019)

I searched for input packages and downloaded some (evdev, synaptics, mouse) but it is still not working/recognized.


----------

